# Half price Milano pizzas until 17th January.



## homeowner (6 Jan 2010)

[broken link removed]


----------



## Deas (6 Jan 2010)

Be careful here - unlike previous deals this applies to one pizza per voucher!  I got hit yesterday.  Even though I printer several vouchers, I was in a hurry and brought only one between two and they would not budge on the half price for the second pizza.  A bot jobsworth really when you can photocopy hundreds of the same voucher for use over and over again.


----------



## Eithneangela (6 Jan 2010)

As a matter of interest, did you feel that your pizzas were second class because you were using a voucher?  I've noticed in many restaurants that once you say there's a voucher involved (and most insist that you must state this when you're ordering) that suddenly the quaity of the end product has detracted substantially - in other words, one gets second-class product (i.e. less meat, fish or whatever was involved in the main ingredient).  I think the food service industry still hasn't really understood the nature of the depression - sorry, recession - we're all experiencing.  Wake up, you guys and gals - and get real!  If you want us to eat there, be reasonable!


----------



## wheeler (7 Jan 2010)

Agreed - the voucher is for groups for up to 6 people.


----------



## MandaC (7 Jan 2010)

Eithneangela said:


> As a matter of interest, did you feel that your pizzas were second class because you were using a voucher?  I've noticed in many restaurants that once you say there's a voucher involved (and most insist that you must state this when you're ordering) that suddenly the quaity of the end product has detracted substantially - in other words, one gets second-class product (i.e. less meat, fish or whatever was involved in the main ingredient).  I think the food service industry still hasn't really understood the nature of the depression - sorry, recession - we're all experiencing.  Wake up, you guys and gals - and get real!  If you want us to eat there, be reasonable!



I have often noticed this - especially with Pizza - 2 for 1, etc - that the toppings for 1 pizza seem to spread themselves between the 2!!!!


----------



## joanmul (8 Jan 2010)

What about early-birds in restaurants. They don't seem to be as good quality as off the a la carte. Had an early bird before Christmas and wasn't impressed at all.


----------



## ali (8 Jan 2010)

joanmul said:


> What about early-birds in restaurants. They don't seem to be as good quality as off the a la carte. Had an early bird before Christmas and wasn't impressed at all.


 
+ 1.

Had an early bird in La Mere Zou in Dublin city centre before Christmas. Early bird was €30 for 3 courses - not that cheap. Whole meal was poor and main course was so bland that I didn't bother eating it. Before you ask yes I did draw their attention to it. Also had an early bird in Town Bar and Grill in Kildare St. Early bird was excellent, just as good as full main on previous occasion but their price for it pre Christmas was €29.95 and it's now €24.95. Market forces I guess. Either way you don't mind paying if the food is good but early bird often equals smaller portions and inferior quality.


----------



## homeowner (11 Jan 2010)

deas said:
			
		

> Be careful here - unlike previous deals this applies to one pizza per voucher! I got hit yesterday. Even though I printer several vouchers, I was in a hurry and brought only one between two and they would not budge on the half price for the second pizza. A bot jobsworth really when you can photocopy hundreds of the same voucher for use over and over again.



The small print says 1 voucher good for parties up to 6 people.  We used one for 5 people on saturday.  

The quality was the same as usual for Milano.  We only showed the voucher when we got the bill and there was no problem with them accepting it.  

Going again this week!


----------

